# Inadequate Owners Manual



## DeeGee7 (Jun 22, 2009)

Having purchased a Marquis County model Hampshire and being given a Berkshire owners manual with a one page addendum for the Hampshire, I now notice that the Mass in Running Order figures are incorrect. 
i.e. MIRO 3331; Front Axle miro 1578; Rear Axle 1753. 
The weight given in the brochures is 3880, but I cannot find the axle loadings. 
This really is the only disappointment I have had, other than the fact that Autosleepers never answer e-mails, but it does cause me some anxiety.


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

I agree with you about the emails, it would appear that they do not want your business or are just plain ignorant. In my opinion.


----------



## DeeGee7 (Jun 22, 2009)

chasper said:


> I agree with you about the emails, it would appear that they do not want your business or are just plain ignorant. In my opinion.


I wonder why they go to the trouble of having a "Contact Us" button on their web page, if they can't bother to reply.


----------



## Lavlark (Jul 18, 2009)

Hi there
We had the same problem with AS - not replying - and I am sure not paying to join the AS club just to ask a few questions.

We bought a Talbot Express, AS did the conversion. She is 20years old, and, might I add, mechanically, not let us down - keeping me fingers crossed when I mention this. She needed a 'facelift' and now looks really the business.

However, we had no manuals/instruction book, so consequently, there are certain things we just do not use. i.e. the Propex heating, we dont know whether this is useable, the water heater , and, apparently, there is a pump for the sink unit. 

It is our first year 'vanning', so opted for an old 'cheapie' - werent sure the life was for us. However, the sites we have used have all had wash up facilities ect, so we haven,t really lost out on our lack of knowledge. But it would be good to know these things, for such a time comes and we sell her on. 

We think the guy we purchased from bought it cheap just to e-bay it, so he did not know anything about the innards. But as I said, she has served us well this year, and we hope for the next couple of years or so.

Anyone out there that can help, we would sure appreciate any info you can pass on.

regards to all Val aka lavlark


----------



## bmb1uk (Jul 8, 2009)

Hi i have contacted autosleeper on 2-3 occasions, and have always had a prompt and helpful reply BAZ.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Isn't the vehicle 'plated' somewhere???

Possibly twice.....chassis plate and Autosleeper plate?


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

I did join the AS owners club this is my second year. You should be able to get emails of their idea tips according to them. I have given up after two attempts. Will not renew next year. Chasper.


----------



## DeeGee7 (Jun 22, 2009)

DeeGee7 said:


> This really is the only disappointment I have had, other than the fact that Autosleepers never answer e-mails, but it does cause me some anxiety.


Well I have had the wind taken out of my sails. 
I have had 2 replies to my e-mails. Two Autosleepers chaps have been in touch this morning first thing and have answered my questions and are sending out a wiring diagram as per my request. 
Now an even happier Hampshire owner


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

Bet they saw your posting on here.


----------



## Lavlark (Jul 18, 2009)

Well, well.well

After 3rd time of trying, AS have replied to my email also.

Alas, they have no manuals for a van that 'age'. Oh well, never mind, we will just have to do without the heating and hot water, as we have for nearly 12 months. 

It hasn't stopped our enjoyment. We will carry on regardless. We bought an electric heater, and just use the sites facilities for everything else.

Regards to all Val


----------



## stevian (Aug 12, 2009)

My manual was in Italian!! had to pay Fiat for an English one


----------



## 102731 (Jan 30, 2007)

I just wondered how many inadequate owners on this site would come forward and be recognised.
I'll get me coat!


----------



## foll-de-roll (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi 

Have you looked at Preloved. Lots of info on your make of vehicle on that site. 

Andy


----------



## foll-de-roll (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi 


Sorry I got the vehicle wrong.

Andy


----------

